# LOL I DONT GET IT!!



## grammy (Nov 8, 2008)

How in the heck do you get a skin on your kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

grammy said:


> How in the heck do you get a skin on your kindle?


First you have to buy one. I ordered mine from Decal Girl (it hasn't arrived yet). http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm

Then, you put it on. Apparently the vinyl just sticks, no adhesive is necessary.

I'll give a more detailed report when I get mine.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

There is someone selling them on Amazon punch in a search: "kindle decal skin" and some skins will show up. I bought a skin from istyles.com and amazon. Amazon's shipping ended up being about three dollar cheaper than what I paid at istyles.com for about six day shipping.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They are very easy to apply, it just takes patience....I have one on my iPod Touch.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, I created a more detailed report with pictures. It is right here on this board: "skinning" Sir William.

L


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

1. You stand in the sun for hours without sunscreen on
2. After 5-6 nights of crying out loud in pain every time the bedsheets touch you...
3. Your skin starts to itch and get splotchy 
4. Slowly peel back the bubbled skin as not to tear it...keeping it in one sheet-like piece
5. Hole punch the skin in the spots where the keyboard lines up
6. Stick it to the Kindle with a clear glue stick 

KIDDING


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Waaaay back in the mid '60s I went to Miami for the first time.  In the sun with no sun screen.  OUCH!  I was almost peeling off big enough pieces to skin a Kindle.

No kidding.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I got sunburn in the part of my hair in Hawaii back in 85, I felt like someone was stabbing me like a voodoo doll.  I put sunscreen everywhere and forgot to put on a hat...duh.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> 1. You stand in the sun for hours without sunscreen on
> 2. After 5-6 nights of crying out loud in pain every time the bedsheets touch you...
> 3. Your skin starts to itch and get splotchy
> 4. Slowly peel back the bubbled skin as not to tear it...keeping it in one sheet-like piece
> ...


GROSS!! hehehe


----------

